# Sticky  Qualified Shooters Distinctions



## Beanflip

Participating Shooters and their current ranking qualification.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/108593-usa-slingshot-shooters-rankings-and-distinctions/?view=getnewpost

Because each shooter must proceed through each distinction starting from "Marksman First Degree" they will only be listed in the highest rank they have achieved.

Top 30 shooters in the world right here! 
Get on the list folks 

Expert 2nd° : Dan Ambrosius, Mike Meuli

Expert 1st °: Jose Alejandro Belinchon Benito

Sharpshooter 2nd °: Gaspar Arcón, Daniel Garcia Sanchez, Joey Jfive Lujan, Tony Cooperr, Kang Baraz, Dean Sheepy Ward, Frank Wass

Sharpshooter 1st°: Keith Dighton, Asa Wilson, Indra Firmansyah, Ben Priestman,, Ambrose Draper, James West, Gaspar Arcón Gauses, Berk Axl, Batz Edwards, Lester Light

Marksman 2nd ° Ashley Bishton, Kevin Lloyd, Keiron Cummins, Mark Hunter, Adam Boswell

Marksman 1st ° Imya Huckleberryy, Raúl Galindo, Noah Ray, Travis Ambrosius, Dean Cummings, Billy Freshwater, Leonardo Cerna Busto, Mark Hunter, Joe Harris, Ian Montgomery, Davey Conners, Mahathir Z Son, Andreas Vana, Hermann Willié


----------



## Beanflip

Post your entry’s link here!


----------



## Beanflip




----------



## Brook

Marksman 1st


----------



## Brook

Apologies I realise now they must be achieved in order????


----------



## Brook

Marksman 2nd 
With feline photobomb


----------



## Brook

Sharpshooter 1st ????


----------



## Beanflip

Well done Mr. Brooks! 
You have ascended to Sharpshooter First Degree!


----------



## Beanflip

Update!

EXPERT 2nd°: Mike Meuli Dan Ambrosius Jose Alejandro Belinchon Benito
EXPERT 1st °: 
SHARPSHOOTER 2nd °: Mark Jumbo Willis Andreas Vana Dean Sheepy Ward Daniel Garcia Sanchez
Gaspar Arcón Gaspar Arcón Joey Jfive Lujan Kang Baraz Frank Wass Tony Cooper Frank Nienhuis Mark Clark Tom Porter Imya Huckleberry Batz Edwards
SHARPSHOOTER 1ST °: 
LesterandRuby Light Asa Wilson Keith Dighton Ambrose Draper James West Berk Axl Ben Priestman Mark Hunter Mahathir Z Son Jovica Vuleta Mr. Brooks
MARKSMAN 2ND °: Ashley Bishton Kevin Lloyd Keiron Cummins Adam Boswell Leonardo Cerna Busto Jason Morgan
MARKSMAN 1ST ° : Noah Ray Travis Ambrosius Dean Cummings Billy Freshwater Joe Harris Ian Montgomery Davey Connors Hermann Willié Jorge Barril Delavega Raúl Galindo Mark Miller Miller Nicolas Slingshot Brian Motarrero Terence Caroline Hogan Jose Vela Montero Neil Ward


----------



## Scrat

Hello folks, 
I'm not sure if this thread is defunct but I've been using these quals as a training motivator. I've made it up through sharpshooter 2nd degree so far. I certainly have a lot of room for improvement but I really appreciate the great advice and expert suggestions from all of you here on the forum. It has been very helpful in improving my shooting to this point.

I hope you enjoy the videos. Sorry for the loud air conditioner.

Marksman 1st-6/27/2020






Marksman 2nd-7/12/2020






Sharpshooter 1st-7/13/2020






Sharpshooter 2nd. -7/16/2020






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snydes

Scrat said:


> Hello folks,
> I'm not sure if this thread is defunct but I've been using these quals as a training motivator. I've made it up through sharpshooter 2nd degree so far. I certainly have a lot of room for improvement but I really appreciate the great advice and expert suggestions from all of you here on the forum. It has been very helpful in improving my shooting to this point.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the videos. Sorry for the loud air conditioner.
> 
> Marksman 1st-6/27/2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marksman 2nd-7/12/2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharpshooter 1st-7/13/2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharpshooter 2nd. -7/16/2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This thread doesn't get alot of play, but I too just made it to sharpshooter, 2nd degree - been working on getting 12 in row in a 6CM ring for 6 months now, finally did it. Don't see myself even trying the next level for a while, but it sure is fun trying to improve.

From the lack of attention the competitive board seems to gather, seems not many of us pay much attention to these rankings - curious if anybody else is working on trying to get to the next level... thx


----------



## SteveJ

snydes said:


> This thread doesn't get alot of play, but I too just made it to sharpshooter, 2nd degree - been working on getting 12 in row in a 6CM ring for 6 months now, finally did it. Don't see myself even trying the next level for a while, but it sure is fun trying to improve.
> 
> From the lack of attention the competitive board seems to gather, seems not many of us pay much attention to these rankings - curious if anybody else is working on trying to get to the next level... thx
> [/QUO Congratulations!! Its on my list to do, I want to I just havent yet, hopefully soon.


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Great shooting, really enjoyed watching the video.


----------



## prototypicalDave

snydes said:


> From the lack of attention the competitive board seems to gather, seems not many of us pay much attention to these rankings - curious if anybody else is working on trying to get to the next level... thx


I'm working on it. In addition to actually being able to make the shots, I have yet to try and film them.


----------



## snydes

same here - for me it's just the personal satisfaction - might have to have my wife film me shooting in my basement range sometime & I'll have to try and figure out how to post a video


----------



## High Desert Flipper

I followed the competitions forum and had / saw interest in the badges but never noticed as much interest in these qualificaitons and don't know much about them. Who judges / awards these?


----------

